# My ugly fight with 900 lbs giant



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After I landed about 800 lb (Capt's estimate) using boat's heavy duty Penn standup rod and Okuma 80WII, I decided to test 6' light 18 oz prototype Black Hole to test for giant. 
I felt the rod is too soft for giant, but I decided to try it as I know even giant can not break the rod as the dead lifting power of the 'Nano' rod is close to 200 lbs.
As you see in the video, Surprisingly I could fight with the soft rod much more comfortably and effectively than using boat's stiff, heavy duty Penn Standup rod. While I landed 800 lb giant with Penn rod in one hour 5 minutes, I could land bigger 900 lb giant with the ligher, softer rod within 55 minutes though I used the same Okuma 80WII.
The light rod showed tremendous resilience power as well as some backbone when giant was under the boat.

I can not say this kind of soft rod can be better than normal standup rods just based on one fight. But certainly it surprised me and I am going to test it for cow on upcoming 16 days long range trip out of San Diego.
My fighting form is pretty ugly, but job is done. 

The prototype rod is not designed for giant. It has normal Fuji big guides and Fuji heavy duty graphite reel seat.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beast - nice catch!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

SICK!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

.......unfrigg'n believable.....


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Epic fish and on stand up too! Best comment of the video, "nothing like drinking beer while fighting a giant..." Kil, that darn near makes you a Texan saying things like that!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

glad you,re having a safety rope attach to your harness Kil. That beast could put some one not very experience in to the drink easily.
what are your views on the Makaira's , is the reel tricked or as from the box ?
Awesome bend on your prototype Kil


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hats Off sir*

Gentlemen, Notice the Beast Beaters Age..I Just hope i can still see good enough to fish at 62. Awsome footage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hats Off !*

Beautiful work...does it get any better?? fine job sir. Thanks for the post.


----------



## captdc (Aug 23, 2010)

great catch


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Kil Song, you are the MAN. Awsome!


----------

